# Tomorrow is THE DAY!!



## Joan (Jan 27, 2011)

Well guys tomorrow at 3:45 in Little Rock, Arkansas I will take my National EMT test. I am a little nervous. But will study tonight and again tomorrow. I hope I don't have to wait long to find out if I passed. Please say prayers for me and wish me luck. Will let all know how I do. Joan:


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck! Stay calm and confident.


----------



## EMSLover (Jan 28, 2011)

You can do it! I would suggest not even studying tomorrow because either you know it or you don't by now. I took my test in the afternoon also which gave me time to workout and "De-stress" before the test. Remember ABC's, read S-L-O-W-L-Y and carefully. Good luck!


----------



## PanzerKitty (Jan 28, 2011)

GOOD LUCK! I take mine tomorrow too.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jan 28, 2011)

Just don't over think anything.  Just use the infromation that is in the question.  Don't start the "what ifs".  Thats what failed most of my friends.


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!! ABC's ABC's ABC's


----------



## Joan (Jan 29, 2011)

*Took the test*

Well guys I took the test remembered my ABC's don't know yet if I passed. I took it very late on Friday so may not know till Monday. Will keep you all posted. Joan Davidson


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 29, 2011)

I took mine today in Little Rock. I had problems even getting the building. The people running the office had put signs up saying go around the building and push a button to get in. But they had them on the wrong side of the building. I was almost late once they finally let me in the building. Wasn't a good way to start. Then they wouldn't scept my second form of ID that met the written specifications I was given. Wasn't the circumstances I wanted to walk in to test under. Good luck I hope you get your results soon. I hate waiting.


----------



## Joan (Jan 30, 2011)

*Trouble finding the building*

My daughter and I had trouble finding the building to start with. But got right in barely in time. The forms of ID I took were of course my drivers license and my social security card. My test cut of at 70. I guess it was to late on Friday to post whether or not I passed. No I don't like waiting. Will go to church this morning and pray that I passed.


----------



## lampnyter (Jan 30, 2011)

Joan said:


> My daughter and I had trouble finding the building to start with. But got right in barely in time. The forms of ID I took were of course my drivers license and my social security card. My test cut of at 70. I guess it was to late on Friday to post whether or not I passed. No I don't like waiting. Will go to church this morning and pray that I passed.



You probably passed if it stopped at 70. Did you feel like you knew the answers?


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 30, 2011)

Joan said:


> My daughter and I had trouble finding the building to start with. But got right in barely in time. The forms of ID I took were of course my drivers license and my social security card. My test cut of at 70. I guess it was to late on Friday to post whether or not I passed. No I don't like waiting. Will go to church this morning and pray that I passed.



Luckily, I know a little bit about that area of Little Rock, so I knew where the building was.  I don't expect to hear anything until Tuesday on mine.  I'm not sure if it takes a human interaction to post/pass on the information or if it's all automated.  But, at least it's not six weeks via snail mail like most of my friends that are already in the field.


----------



## Joan (Jan 30, 2011)

*I felt like passed*

Yes I felt like I passed.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 30, 2011)

Joan said:


> Yes I felt like I passed.



The test should always seem difficult, since the exam tries to measure your true ability.


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 31, 2011)

Let us know how you did!


----------



## Joan (Jan 31, 2011)

*did not pass*

I did not pass. I am so mad at myself. I was so stressed after we got lost we were a little late getting there. I blame no one but myself. I can take it again in 15 days. I will know how to get there this time. I wil pass it the next time. Joan


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joan said:


> I did not pass. I am so mad at myself. I was so stressed after we got lost we were a little late getting there. I blame no one but myself. I can take it again in 15 days. I will know how to get there this time. I wil pass it the next time. Joan



no worries! You'll get a second shot at it.. and now you've experienced it and know the types of questions


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joan said:


> I did not pass. I am so mad at myself. I was so stressed after we got lost we were a little late getting there. I blame no one but myself. I can take it again in 15 days. I will know how to get there this time. I wil pass it the next time. Joan



I'm sorry to hear that Joan.  I was extremely stressed by the time I got to sit down for mine at that same facility.  I have emailed the NR and PV about the deficiencies I encountered Saturday.  It was completely unprofessional.  

It's good to hear your positive attitude!  At least you know more about what to expect and all.  Best of luck Joan.  Keep us up to date on your next test.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 31, 2011)

clhampton75 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Joan.  I was extremely stressed by the time I got to sit down for mine at that same facility.  I have emailed the NR and PV about the deficiencies I encountered Saturday.  It was completely unprofessional.
> 
> It's good to hear your positive attitude!  At least you know more about what to expect and all.  Best of luck Joan.  Keep us up to date on your next test.



I'm glad that you emailed them Hampton. Joan, if you don't live to far from it, if I were you I would go to Memphis. That's where I did mine, and I loved it there. The staff was very friendly and it was a nice environment. I had never been there, but it was super easy to find.


----------

